# Forum Members' Pipe: Throwdown choose MULTIPLE options



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Pictures in Alphabetical Order

Choose as many as you wish.

Freehand shape excluded for lack of uniformity.

Finish not yet under consideration.

Stamping not yet under consideration.

Consider only shape. No details.

Poll closes next Sunday.

1) Acorn









2) Acorn 2









3) Bent Apple









4) Bent Billiard









5) Bent Brandy









6) Bent Brandy 2









7) Bent Bulldog









8 Bent Bulldog 2









9) Bent Dublin









10) Bent Dublin 2









11) Lovat









12) Straight Billiard









13) Straight Bulldog









**Image Limit** see next post

16) Poker/Cherrywood - no picture exists

17) Not enough choices! You missed my favorite!


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

14) Straight Bulldog 2









15) Tomato


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

Now this is a good idea for a poll. I still voted Bent Apple but really, all of those are gorgeous. I'd even be incredibly happy with the straight billiard.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

rlaliberty said:


> ..... but really, all of those are gorgeous. I'd even be incredibly happy with the straight billiard.


True, more than one is acceptable, but such a poll is a step in the right direction, IMHO. I love bulldog, billiards, but for this, based on these images, the Bent Brandy II tickled the pipe fancy more than others.

Vote early, vote often, just vote damn it or don't complain later! ainkiller:


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

The 'vote as often as you like' threw me off a bit but now, NOW!, I got it.

All is well.

Thanks!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Excellent job, and a lot of excellent choices!


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

I voted for 4 shapes. Nice work DQ, thanks.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Dale thinks you should add a corncob to the selection


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

This poll is a cluster****. Too many options and variations on the same shape. Your fourth choice would have as much weight in the poll as your fourth choice. You would have thought the discussion we had would have been able to setttle the shape issue.


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

I would suggest take the top four then top two then BINGO choose between those last two

I will commit to buying even if it is not exactly the one I want. 

Thanks for doing this.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

I may not be getting a POY, but I had to vote for the #8 Bent Bulldog 2. I have one such puppy (Johs) and it is an awesome hunk of briar. Fat lil bastard smokes beautifully, I strongly recommend that shape!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I've been out of town for a few days. Nice to see that things are progressing. Thanks Drastic for keeping up the work on this. I vote Bent Dublin 2, Bent Acorn 1, and Bent Bulldog in that order.


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

zitro_joe said:


> I would suggest take the top four then top two then BINGO choose between those last two
> 
> I will commit to buying even if it is not exactly the one I want.
> 
> Thanks for doing this.


+1 Will buy the puff pipe apple or no!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

The more this progresses, the more I'm digging the idea of a Puff pipe! 

I voted for the: 

1)Bent Dublin
2)Bent Bulldog 2
3)Lovat
4)Bent Apple

So far it looks like the Bent Dublin is doing quite well, an excellent choice.

But I will also probably buy regardless.


----------



## blueeyedbum (Nov 9, 2008)

I like the bent Dublin the best, but I'm in no matter what the choice.


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> I voted for the:
> 
> 1)Bent Dublin
> 2)Bent Bulldog 2
> ...





zitro_joe said:


> I would suggest take the top four then top two then BINGO choose between those last two





Alpedhuez55 said:


> This poll is a cluster****. Too many options and variations on the same shape. Your fourth choice would have as much weight in the poll as your fourth choice. You would have thought the discussion we had would have been able to setttle the shape issue.


All good points. There needs to be "WEIGHT" applied to our choices. I was kind of thrown for a loop with this issue but you guys verbalized & explained the problem very well. I am just imagining if politics was done this say. List all the parties that you find acceptable. Just doesn't work that way.

Rather than move backwards though, we should just take the top choices that become selected here and then hone in on the True Top Choice by making sure that everyone only gets 1 Vote in that final round.

Lets nip this in the bud fellas.

Nice to see so many participating.


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

After we vote, can we see who voted for what?
I cant see that anymore.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

David M said:


> After we vote, can we see who voted for what?
> I cant see that anymore.


Click on the number of votes by either of the selections. The number should be underlined.


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

madurolover said:


> Click on the number of votes by either of the selections. The number should be underlined.


Its always a simple answer. :madgrin:
Making the question seem :nerd:
Thank you though.


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

David M said:


> Rather than move backwards though, we should just take the top choices that become selected here and then hone in on the True Top Choice by making sure that everyone only gets 1 Vote in that final round.


This is a great idea.

I'm with David. Great to see so many participating!


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

David M said:


> All good points. There needs to be "WEIGHT" applied to our choices. I was kind of thrown for a loop with this issue but you guys verbalized & explained the problem very well. I am just imagining if politics was done this say. List all the parties that you find acceptable. Just doesn't work that way.
> 
> Rather than move backwards though, we should just take the top choices that become selected here and then hone in on the True Top Choice by making sure that everyone only gets 1 Vote in that final round.
> 
> ...


There was no need for a weighted vote at this stage. This is just broadly determining what people like, not if they like billiards but they like brandies just a bit more.

The next poll on Sunday will have the top finishers here (3 or maybe four - depends on ties and close calls this round), and everyone will get a single vote. Consider this round an open-ended primary, the next round is the big election.

Then once we have our shape from _that_ poll, we proceed to vote on the finish and stain for that particular shape.

Then we talk stamping. Which in my view should be effortlessly straightforward - save for the few resident sticks in the mud.

Then we send our info off to Mogens. He responds with a price and some sort of time table (I'd hope). Everything is finalized. Money likely changes hands first. Then we wait.


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

drastic_quench said:


> There was no need for a weighted vote at this stage. This is just broadly determining what people like, not if they like billiards but they like brandies just a bit more.
> 
> The next poll on Sunday will have the top finishers here (3 or maybe four - depends on ties and close calls this round), and everyone will get a single vote. Consider this round an open-ended primary, the next round is the big election.
> 
> ...


All I can say is....



and then offer you a beer with her help.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

This process is starting to remind me of this video:

Stop Sign ~ Designed by Committee « DK Design Studio Blog

but if Drastic remains sane coordinating all of this then he will have proven the fact the pipe smoking help to eliminate stress, that's for sure.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

bump


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

_"This poll will close on 12-18-2009 at 08:00 PM"_
^
^
^
Waiting...this is the toughest part!


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

Thread needed a beginning of the weekend bump.


----------



## thewileyman (Apr 14, 2009)

I voted for the following, in order of preference:

1) Bent Apple
2) Straight Bulldog 1


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Are there 52 people interested so far?


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Requiem said:


> Are there 52 people interested so far?


It would appear that way, however I can only assume that not everyone who voted will end up buying the pipe. We may need another poll after we've completed the selection process to get people to committ.


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

Requiem said:


> Are there 52 people interested so far?


Clearly there are that many 'interested', whether or not they are willing to spend the funds on the pipe is a different matter.

During the next round of final shape selection, it would be a good idea to keep the poll open, as it is now, so that we can see who votes. We do the poll, make our selection BUT! that selection being 'the one' is contingent upon those people who voted for it, actually paying for it. If the funds coming in relate to one persons vote, then we are all good. If we are missing funds and someone was just 'joy voting', well, that's one vote we subtract from the poll. Basically the funds in will decide the actual winner.

What really becomes important now in my opinion is to hold onto as many of these 'interested' people as possible and try and help them make the jump from interested by stander, pipe smoker or not, to jumping all in. This forum pipe and its hopefully low cost, will be a good way, no matter what, for people to get into pipes for the first time.

This means that it will be important for us to try and negotiate the most advantageous price for the group. The lower the price, the more people participating. That in my opinion is the most important thing. Spreading the word and getting the most people to participate as possible.

There is a pretty wide range in prices among the top selections above.
From $68 to $128. One thing on our side is our buying power. Obviously the more we buy in volume, the lower the price gets. Without taking advantage of Joh's, which absolutely is not the intent, we need to look to get the best deal possible. Hopefully we can throw a lot of work his way and make him happy.


----------

